
The FBI recommends everyone to reboot their routers - sajal83
https://www.ic3.gov/media/2018/180525.aspx
======
supergirl
they installed a backdoor which needs a reboot to load

~~~
ozzmotik
welp im certainly glad that I wasn't the only person who had this exact
thought. though i would say I think it's a bit naïve to think that they
necessarily would require a reboot for the backdoor to start working. but that
being said, it's still an interesting proposition

